# Bimax really is the god surgery here are a bunch of before and after's.



## reptiles (Mar 6, 2020)

FRONT/SIDE PROFILE.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 6, 2020)

*bumo*


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 6, 2020)

someone said it could cause blindness but i forgot who. any info on that? and for the gap made during bimax do they put implant there or wait for it to grow back?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Mar 6, 2020)

Is bimax djs? What procedures does bimax consist of?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 6, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Is bimax djs? What procedures does bimax consist of?


Yes its DJS


----------



## SexyMofo (Mar 6, 2020)

Imo best surgery for lower third and side profile. Mogs ALL Implants but way more invasive.


----------



## idkagoodusername (Mar 6, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Mogs ALL Implants but way more invasive.



Fixing recession is better than hiding it. There's no implant for speech, breathing, or chewing problems from a recessed jaw


----------



## SexyMofo (Mar 6, 2020)

idkagoodusername said:


> Fixing recession is better than hiding it. There's no implant for speech, breathing, or chewing problems from a recessed jaw


Yeah of course, I was speaking more in terms of aesthetics. Ppl will try to cover up recession with implants and it always looks like shit.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 7, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Yeah of course, I was speaking more in terms of aesthetics. Ppl will try to cover up recession with implants and it always looks like shit.




Implants can only look goof if you have decent forward growth to begin with meanwhile this literally moves bone forward


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> FRONT/SIDE PROFILE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 297531
> ...


No bimax for your perfect teeth occlusion


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 7, 2020)

Still, only lefort 3 moves midface snd zygos sadly. But good resultd


----------



## reptiles (Mar 7, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No bimax for your perfect teeth occlusion




Bimax moves both jaw and maxilla forward so it would line in up


WBC323 said:


> Still, only lefort 3 moves midface snd zygos sadly. But good resultd





True however bimax seems to be all you need it's also much less risky


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 7, 2020)

| Still, only lefort 3 moves midface snd zygos sadly. But good resultd

Also you can get midface implants in conjunction with a bimax


----------



## reptiles (Mar 7, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> | Still, only lefort 3 moves midface snd zygos sadly. But good resultd
> 
> Also you can get midface implants in conjunction with a bimax





That's life fuel then fuck yes nigga


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 7, 2020)

No bimax for my subrodent face


----------



## reptiles (Mar 7, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> No bimax for my subrodent face





What are your main issues? 

High facial height? 


Low facial height. 


Receding maxilla. 

Receding chin.


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What are your main issues?
> 
> High facial height?
> 
> ...


low facial height, receded upper maxilla, receded chin


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 7, 2020)

only legit surgery with natural looking results. Because you tackle recession, not mask it with implants.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 7, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> only legit surgery with natural looking results. Because you tackle recession, not mask it with implants.





Indeed it began for reccessed cels


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

If it can't change midface then there's no point me getting it 

That's the only reason I wanted it


----------



## goodman78 (Apr 30, 2020)

are those from alfaro? tbh theyre not that amazing to me
all of his results look mediocre


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Apr 30, 2020)

goodman78 said:


> are those from alfaro? tbh theyre not that amazing to me
> all of his results look mediocre


True I've seen better results


----------



## Rude (Apr 30, 2020)

Raffaini before/after mogs.
Too bad he's one of the most expensive.


----------



## 000 (Sep 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> FRONT/SIDE PROFILE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 297531
> ...


Why does it look like some of the people's midfaces got longer? I mean the appearance of it being longer, not the bone itself.


----------



## 000 (Sep 29, 2020)

Rude said:


> Raffaini before/after mogs.
> Too bad he's one of the most expensive.


How did his midface get so much longer


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> FRONT/SIDE PROFILE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 297531
> ...


@Lev Peshkov lifefuel if true
broski we might not need lf3 after all. maybe bimax has always been the answer


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ill get bymax in two years mark my words


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Oct 1, 2020)

Got it a few weeks ago


----------



## Linoob (Oct 1, 2020)

Definitely all about the surgeon though.


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 1, 2020)

However te results are more impressive when the patient has some real fucked up issue; like these cases. 
Godlike surgery that im planning for my self but it doesn’t ascend that much on a normal face unfortunately


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 1, 2020)

Rude said:


> Raffaini before/after mogs.
> Too bad he's one of the most expensive.


So Im Italian and got the luck to have 3-4 Top tier surgeons that are cheaper than many others as well.

I met someone who went with Raffaini and tbh this guy got fucked up with an asymmetry. The doc him self seems to be kinda rude and don’t listen really to the patient according for what he and the reviews said.
Basically he can do those procedures at perfection but can’t adapt to every patient; so it must be what you need or it fucks you up and never answer again.

I’ve also met another guy who went with Mario Pagnoni ( colleague of Tito Marianetti ) Marianetti seems more conservative but adapts quite well while Pagnoni is more low inhib. The guy has an account here and he said will post the results as the swelling will fade.

So yhe IMO don’t go to Raffaini or at least don’t trust him 100%. If u gotta come to Italy check the others two. Pagnoni unfortunately doesn’t have a gallery but it’s shared on Marianetti website


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 1, 2020)

Rude said:


> Raffaini before/after mogs.
> Too bad he's one of the most expensive.



holy shit mirin that ascension. From low tier normie to high tier normie. What a mogger.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 1, 2020)

is it worth it if you are not receded?


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 1, 2020)

lasthope said:


> is it worth it if you are not receded?


I would say that the right surgery with the right surgeon it’s worth.
If you are not recessed the ascension is less effective but it’s still there. So Yes i would say do it


----------



## lasthope (Oct 1, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> I would say that the right surgery with the right surgeon it’s worth.
> If you are not recessed the ascension is less effective but it’s still there. So Yes i would say do it


but how I know which surgery I need? I am not receded but lack habit of forward grow and my lower jaw can be a little bit wider 
isnt it better to just use filler in that case?


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 1, 2020)

lasthope said:


> but how I know which surgery I need? I am not receded but lack habit of forward grow and my lower jaw can be a little bit wider
> isnt it better to just use filler in that case?


Do a CT scans and ask a surgeon to do simulation; fillers might be ideal sometimes.
It all depends


----------



## lasthope (Oct 1, 2020)

which surgeon do I need to ask? where you from?


----------

